# How Do I Reset Dials On Seiko Aircrew



## 15ajh (Aug 27, 2005)

hi,

Need to know how to reset/adjust the hour counter on my gen2 seiko pilots watch as it seems to be about 1 hour out.

Many Thanks

alan


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Do you have the movement cal. number from the back of the watch ?


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

Hey!

On my Gen 1 (FWIW







) you have to pull out the crown one stop and then press the chrono buttons - each button controls a different register and each push moves that register on one place!









Hope this helps - and they're neat looking watches!

Makrie


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Alan

I'm assuming you're talking about the 24hr indicator on the 7T27 movement. If so, there's no way (that I know of) of adjusting it other than removing the hand and replacing it in the right position. It seems that whenever these were serviced whilst in the MOD's care, this hand was nearly always replaced incorrectly. Most that I've had have been like this. Unless you're happy in the art of disassembly of watches, it's probably a job best left to a watchmaker.

Regards

Foggy


----------



## rustik (Oct 6, 2005)

I have the same problem on my Seiko RAF chrono type II; the 24h hand (at 9) is not correctly set by regards to the correct general hour, and there is no way to reset it. Well this is not a real big problem but it's a pity you cannot reset it !


----------

